# New to Linux need some help plz!!!



## GTX (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everybody, I was thinking a few days ago to get linux and have a dual boot (windows xp and linux).

1.And i was wondering if i will run some app's on linux that could get spyware or any other viruses (if its possible on linux) can they get on the windows xp (disk, folder) and "damage" it in a way ?

2.And about the drivers: sound, video... the same that are on windows ?

i dont need it for games just a few apps like photoshop, sony-vegas (video editing)... watching movies... music. and just need some help from u guys  

3.If i get it from internet should i burn it on a cd so it could boot, or i could only use a flash card? (need more info about installing)

previously thanks 

P.S sorry for my bad english, utterance

(full of other questions )


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 26, 2009)

get wine


----------



## GTX (Mar 26, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> get wine



is it possible to run microsoft office on linux ?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2009)

Use open office. Its free works in linux and is almost identical to microsoft office.


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

ok got some info bout it now im thinkng of the 3D cube saw a video on utub that shows linux and xp running same time and i thought wat are the minimal configs needed to run such beauty


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

ok found the os ubuntu 8.10 u guys think its ok i will need just this install and it will run or there's something else ?


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 27, 2009)

GTX said:


> Hello everybody, I was thinking a few days ago to get linux and have a dual boot (windows xp and linux).
> 
> 1.And i was wondering if i will run some app's on linux that could get spyware or any other viruses (if its possible on linux) can they get on the windows xp (disk, folder) and "damage" it in a way ?
> 
> ...



1. no linux doesn't have any spyware and it doesn't really have any viruses either.  that's the beauty of open source

2. linux is a completely different beast and windows drivers/apps won't work on it without a wrapper or emulation (even though WINE isn't technically 'emulation' as it is a complete re-implementation of the windows base).  linux has plenty of it's own good video/audio drivers for most everything that's out there

3. get the ubuntu live CD, it boots a fully functional copy and lets you install that copy to your system

for your other Qs:
1) there is no photoshop in linux, the most popular alternative is The GIMP

2) sony vegas, this won't run in linux and i don't think WINE will support it, your best bet is to do your own research into professional video editing tools for linux, they are out there.

3) watching your favorite movies/shows and listening to music won't be a problem, but you might want to get VLC installed once you get your linux going, it's the best option for playing video in linux.  the included media apps are OK, but they don't come with many codecs, they don't even come with mp3 support (when you open an mp3 file the app will let you choose to download the mp3 codec, so that's not a problem).

i'm with others in recommending OpenOffice as an alternative to MS Office, it works great.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 27, 2009)

GTX said:


> Hello everybody, I was thinking a few days ago to get linux and have a dual boot (windows xp and linux).
> 
> 1.And i was wondering if i will run some app's on linux that could get spyware or any other viruses (if its possible on linux) can they get on the windows xp (disk, folder) and "damage" it in a way ?
> 
> ...



1. There no need to install Antivirus and other tools in linux.. There is no malware threat to Linux till date 

2. You need not to worry about it.. All Linux distro come with ALSA [Advance Linux Sound Architecture] which support almost all sound cards except Creative XFi. The support for XFI should arrive with 1.0.21 

For video editing use http://www.kdenlive.org/ .. for movies you can try VLC Media player or Smplayer.. For music need there are lots of s/w Songbird, Amarok or banshee..

3. You can burn the ISO [CD Image] into CD or you can use http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html to make a LIVE USB or Flash..

By the way which linux distro you are going to try.. I would suggest you to give Mandriva 2009.1 RC1 and Ubuntu 9.04 Beta a try.. No point in using older distro now.. Newer one will be available by the end of April with better software base and better hardware support


----------



## xfire (Mar 27, 2009)

MS office woks well under wine. Or you can try abiword for word documents and gnumeric for spreadsheets. Both are quite identical to msoffice.
In any case OpenOffice is available by default.
         For movies try smplayer and kaffenine. Also VLC player is available for linux.
Stick with Ubuntu. Its the most friendly distro(my opinon). It would help to know your system configuration so we can tell if there will be any conflicts.


----------



## Grimskull (Mar 27, 2009)

hey man, 

there is no need for anti anti-virus or firewall on ubuntu.

install WINE for microsoft office, or you can get crossover http://www.codeweavers.com/products/ this will run aload of windows applications for you.. the full list is available on their site.

take down the live CD and boot from it, you can get a feel of it before you install it. 

You can use the terminal to install applciations or you can use add/remove programs when its fully installed. 

If you have another windows PC and would like to network the lot together.. you can use samba. 

firstly though... install it and get back to us...


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2009)

You don`t need any antivirus software. Only you would be careful what are you doing with logged as root (ekvivalent of Windows Administrator). 
For VGA drivers use envy.
in terminal : apt-get install envy 
the you can start envy and chose what drivers to be installed automaticly for both ATI and NV.


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

*just installed it* (Ubuntu 8.10) and have to say its greate the only thing i need 
is the Nvidia drivers and the 3D CUBE :X


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

want to download WINE and this problem occured :

E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
E: _cache->open() failed, please report.


whats the problem ?


----------



## zithe (Mar 27, 2009)

GTX said:


> want to download WINE and this problem occured :
> 
> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
> ...



Open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". If it gets mad at you, do it in safe mode. 

I'd test it for you if I had a current install.


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

zithe said:


> Open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". If it gets mad at you, do it in safe mode.
> 
> I'd test it for you if I had a current install.



yeaaaaaah thanks dude 
it worked
downloading wine now 
thanks again


----------



## Grimskull (Mar 27, 2009)

What graphics card do you have?? i know its nVidia, what model?

you can go to nvidias site and download the driver from there.. or run a search on add/remove programs for nvidia.  

to get the cube... look through your add/remove programs for compfiz-fusion. Install it then. compfiz-fusion should be on you list under system.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65040 

http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid/ 

those two links might help you


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

Grimskull said:


> What graphics card do you have?? i know its nVidia, what model?
> 
> you can go to nvidias site and download the driver from there.. or run a search on add/remove programs for nvidia.
> 
> ...



installed the drivers  
now im looking for the 3D cube 
and im just thinking how in a video on utube he ran windows xp and ubutnu in the same time u know four windows ....


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2009)

GTX said:


> installed the drivers
> now im looking for the 3D cube
> and im just thinking how in a video on utube he ran windows xp and ubutnu in the same time u know four windows ....



Possibly through virtual machines.


----------



## GTX (Mar 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Possibly through virtual machines.



yeah thought of that too u know how much memory it needs?


----------



## Grimskull (Mar 27, 2009)

hiya,

yes he probably ran XP as a virtual PC in his Ubuntu. the software is called virtual box. 

you install virtual box and then install XP in the virtual box as a virtual PC.

I wont be checking this site until next week.. .but to enable the cube..

http://thegeekylife.blogspot.com/2008/11/setting-up-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-810.html

with ubuntu 8.10, not only can you get a cube, you can get a sphere and a circle also... 

the new ubuntu is also out next month... ubuntu 9.4... but stick with the one you have for now until the iron out the kinks in the new one.. also check out ubuntu forums.


----------



## xfire (Mar 27, 2009)

to get the cube install Emerald theme manager, fusion icon and compiz settings manager.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

GTX said:


> yeah thought of that too u know how much memory it needs?



I've had 4 running on my 4gb ram each allocated 512mb.


----------



## GTX (Mar 28, 2009)

xfire said:


> to get the cube install Emerald theme manager, fusion icon and compiz settings manager.



i did it and its working fine (just lil bugs (sometimes))
ty everybody for the help


----------

